# Whatever Happened to Those Old Western and Their Stars?



## Jim_S RIP

Anyone remember these old westerns?

(Aren't they all carrying Colt revolvers and Winchester rifles?)

Whatever Happened to Those Old Western and Their Stars?

watch for the last video panel just before the end.

musical accompaniments: 

The Statler Bros - "Whatever Happened to Randolph Scott?" (by Don Reid/Harold Reid)

Duane Eddy - "High Noon" (Dimitri Tiomkin)

Duane Eddy - "Paladin" (Johnny Western)


----------



## darroll

The group now wants to see sex and bad language. 
I liked Heck Ramsey.


----------



## pirate_girl

That was sweet Jim 
I remember _some_ of those old western shows from when I was a kid.
The "character actors" sure have starred in a lot of different types of shows aside from westerns over the years.
I love an old western movie, especially if I'm laid out on the sofa with the flu-nothing better than a snuggle under a blanket with a pot of tea and a good oldie on the television.
Good post! thanks


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> That was sweet Jim
> I remember _some_ of those old western shows from when I was a kid.
> The "character actors" sure have starred in a lot of different types of shows aside from westerns over the years.
> I love an old western movie, especially if I'm laid out on the sofa with the flu-*nothing better* than a snuggle under a blanket with a pot of tea and a good oldie on the television.
> Good post! thanks


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


>


Ok then, if YOU were here snuggled under the blanket with me, it would be even better.
Have GUN, Will Travel..
Oh!


----------



## fogtender

That was pretty neat, thanks for posting it!!


----------

